# Last puppy show



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

We wrapped up the last puppy show. Boy did I learn a lot.

This time he was the only golden in the breed, and he got 2nd in the group.

Now to pick the first 6-9 month dog show.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Was this an AKC Beginner Puppy Match? That's great!!


----------

